# slicing a model in Aspire



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been putting this off for years, but decided to embrace the Slicing tool in Aspire to see what could be done with Deeper models. 

So I reviewed Ms Becky's training video on slicing, where she always makes me feel like my memory is shot and I am an idiot, than watched how she sliced an Apple about 5 times. 

Than I waded into this 30" tall 4 inch deep piece. The concept is a an Owl in a gnarly old tree, with a snow globe sticking out....( painting will make it so I hope).

I laid the entire piece out on a 4' x2' piece of 1" pine slab from Lowes and than hit the Slice button. Seperated the slices and started carving. 

Next is glue up, than finish carving. But I thought you all might find the steps out the CNC interesting.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

And I am trying to keep one or two steps ahead of Honest John...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Unreal! 
I wasn’t even aware of slicing . Dam near looks like a 5 axis cnc did it. Great stuff Scott


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I love watching Beki's tutorials, but I must honesty admit that her soft-spoken voiceovers have caused me to fall asleep on more than one occasion. 

Great project, and congratulations on a newly acquired skill!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> And I am trying to keep one or two steps ahead of Honest John...


You're in the next county -- miles ahead down the road !!!

Gotta try that one of these days ..... adding it to the list.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

there aren't any adjectives to help me out here...
but..
your work is a gold standard...


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

So impressive!!!
Heading to YouTube to watch slicing videos.....


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

So it wasn't a chainsaw after all ? :nerd:

Waiting for the finish, this is gonna be dynamite!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The only challenge with slicing 3D models is that sometimes you end up with layers that have brittle sharp edges until glued up. If you're going to paint then a little filler will replace the missing bits, but if you're planning an oil finish on a hardwood model then glue lines and those sharp layer edges need to be thoughtfully planned for. 

4D


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow that is great. I too am looking forward to the finish.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> The only challenge with slicing 3D models is that sometimes you end up with layers that have brittle sharp edges until glued up. If you're going to paint then a little filler will replace the missing bits, but if you're planning an oil finish on a hardwood model then glue lines and those sharp layer edges need to be thoughtfully planned for.
> 
> 4D


indeed. And I will be counting on the paint to cover up any corrections I have to make in the joints.. Not sure that slicing is a great option when the natural wood finish is a desired outcome...


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad you started with something simple😊

Now I feel really inferior for the start of 2019 as I am still to cut my hold down clamps and some coasters on my Shapeoko3. At least the Hello World test went OK.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

GerryAttrick said:


> Glad you started with something simple😊
> 
> Now I feel really inferior for the start of 2019 as I am still to cut my hold down clamps and some coasters on my Shapeoko3. At least the Hello World test went OK.


LOL if you feel real bad I can send you some pictures of a few of my recent disasters... if that would help...

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> LOL if you feel real bad I can send you some pictures of a few of my recent disasters... if that would help...
> 
> Enjoy the journey.


Now There's a great idea!!! We need a disaster of the month thread!! 🙂


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott, I read this in the email and just knew it was you playing around again. Slicing also is a good thing when you want to have the main item in the project to stick way out of a shallow pocket or frame.

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished project. I can already see the realistic Owl ready to take wing.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Where do I find "Ms. Becky"?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

She does some of the Vectric tutorials.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

So what happened to the owl when finishing???


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good. Look forward to seeing the finished Owl


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> So what happened to the owl when finishing???


I got all the numbers screwed up and the now it looks like a chicken with a giant easter egg...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

So that means you really aren't perfect. I feel better now ..... kind of.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It must really be messed up because if the snowglobe looks like an Easter Egg then the owl should look like the Easter Bunny!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> It must really be messed up because if the snowglobe looks like an Easter Egg then the owl should look like the Easter Bunny!


yep... exactly


----------

